#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  Cambium 200 X Mimosa Lite

## DaspreLinks

Boa tarde a todos,

seguinte cenário: Periferia de São Paulo, poluição de espectro.

Precisamos passar no mínimo 100 Mbps em uma distância de 5.1 quilômetros.

...... sem interferência faz e acontece, pois sem interferência quase qualquer coisa faz acontecer....
Vamos ver as opiniões para um quadro de frequencias poluídas, como é a realidade das cidades brasileiras.

Qual usar Mimosa Lite ou Cambium EPF 200?

Estes estão no "limite da verba".

Agradecemos as participações!

----------


## telworld

eu não compro mais essas porcarias, me desculpe do vocabulário, pois sei que pra muitos são uns excelente produto.
comprei um par delas com uma semana deu pau.
compensa meu gastar mais e trabalhar tranquilo.
vai de fibra ou digital, ai voce não vai ter problemas.
uma drop ta custando em media 0,70 e passa até 1 giga 
com conversor de midia 5 km vai gastar uns 6 kontos e sera feliz pra toda vida

----------


## TsouzaR

> eu não compro mais essas porcarias, me desculpe do vocabulário, pois sei que pra muitos são uns excelente produto.
> comprei um par delas com uma semana deu pau.
> compensa meu gastar mais e trabalhar tranquilo.
> vai de fibra ou digital, ai voce não vai ter problemas.
> uma drop ta custando em media 0,70 e passa até 1 giga 
> com conversor de midia 5 km vai gastar uns 6 kontos e sera feliz pra toda vida


Não esqueça do aluguel dos postes e casos em que uma das pontas está em uma serra sem posteamento por perto. Fibra não é solução para todos casos, mesmo se for de pequena distância.

----------


## sphreak

O problema das "Mimosas" é a falta de homologação na Anatel. O negócio é partir para licenciado.

----------


## emilidani

Nenhum deles!!! se esta poluido não tem como fazer magica!!!




> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> seguinte cenário: Periferia de São Paulo, poluição de espectro.
> 
> Precisamos passar no mínimo 100 Mbps em uma distância de 5.1 quilômetros.
> 
> ...... sem interferência faz e acontece, pois sem interferência quase qualquer coisa faz acontecer....
> Vamos ver as opiniões para um quadro de frequencias poluídas, como é a realidade das cidades brasileiras.
> 
> ...

----------


## lucas.intervel

Para passar 100MB depende muito de quanto está essa poluição, precisa fazer uma análise de espectro, se não vai ser dinheiro jogado fora. Coloquei um par de mimosa aqui num link de 8km, fresnel perfeito, mas muito poluído, não rodou direito, tive que ir pra radio licenciado direto. Hoje consegue comprar radios siae de 18ghz usado por 10k + antenas, vai passar 350mb tranquilamente.

----------


## telworld

POis é ta tão poluido que não da pra fazer mais nada.

----------


## telworld

Pois é ta tão poluido que não da pra fazer mais nada.

----------


## Luspmais

Se no cenário já existir antenas 5.8 alinhadas, da pra fazer um teste dom rocket M5 ou RB912, que não custam caro e podem ser aproveitados em outras aplicações, assim terá uma ideia da poluição, creio que só assim saberão como está o espectro na real. Analisador de espectro também ajuda, mas não informa quantidade de banda que passa.
Dependendo do que passar neles, pode se dimensionar o ganho com os outros rádios que teoricamente passam mais banda.

Minha opinião, abraço e boa sorte.

----------


## ALGcom

@*DaspreLinks* depois que analisar o espectro, avalie a utilização das nossas Parábolas Ultra High Performance que conferem um excelente desempenho mesmo em regiões com bastante interferência (http://www.algcom.com.br/produtos/de...gh-performance).

Caso opte por rádios digitais, também temos antenas que atendem a aplicação.

Abraços!

----------


## admskill

Amigo vai de Antenas AlGcom Blindadas e um ar de radio EPMP da Cambium e seja feliz.

----------


## JonasMT

Mimosa a porta lan é ainda pior que ubnt, cambium em ptp curtos pelo menos de a baixo de 2km e usando modo eptp é um sofrimento quedas constantes mesmo com sinal -50 snr na casa dos 34 a 40, entao sou obrigado a usar TDT aonde a latencia é coisa de 20ms maior que o eptp mas nao a quedas.

Enfim economize, parcele mas vá de radio digital usado e se nao tiver as parabolas em 5.8 ainda, vai gastar praticamente a mesma coisa e sem garantia alguma.

----------


## dion88

Cara eu tenho uma mimosa B5 Lite passando 650MB agregado mas a distancia é 1km e meio, mas 5 km nao vai rolar, é um equipamento para curta distancia.

----------


## benjohn7

Como você resolveu esta situação?

----------

